
Social Engineering a Free Dinner at Outback Steakhouse on Valentine's Day - MagicPropmaker
https://twitter.com/baconflavoring/status/1096176398442684417
======
pssflops
This is crazy because I grew up with a friend that did this exact scheme every
year at a nearby Applebee's after we hit our late teens. He once even got the
waitress's phone number.

